# How many ottos/ amano shrimp?



## Crossocheilus (27 Sep 2014)

How many ottos and amano shrimp is a good number for cleanup crew in a 180L? I will also have cherries. I don't want the amanos to starve and start eating plants and other shrimp like I've heard they do.


----------



## EnderUK (27 Sep 2014)

I think Amanos are something like 1 per 5L but that can be expensive. Otocinlus is about 1 per 5-10 gallon but probably add fresh veg this will be eaten by the shrimp as well.

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (27 Sep 2014)

Yeah it's a good idea to expect to have to supplement the diet of both otos and Amanos anyway, so really it comes down to personal preference. I'd definitely go for at least 10 of each.


----------



## Crossocheilus (27 Sep 2014)

What's best for them? Blanched courgette? We get plenty of courgette from the veg patch. Or are specialist algae wafers better?


----------



## EnderUK (27 Sep 2014)

Shrimp and other fish will destroy the algae wafers before the Otos look at them. Courgette is fine, mine love red peppers.

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (27 Sep 2014)

My otos are pretty keen on the spirulina crumb from TA Aquaculture but will happily take anything they can find. Some nice slimey veg often goes down a treat.


----------



## TimT (30 Sep 2014)

BigTom said:


> Yeah it's a good idea to expect to have to supplement the diet of both otos and Amanos anyway, so really it comes down to personal preference.



I only feed my Amamos and Otos every other day. Just to keep them at their cleaning duty on the non-feeding days


----------



## JayZH (15 Oct 2014)

I never fed my 2 otto, 8 amanos and 100 RCS. but I have two big patch of moss wall..


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2014)

Mine like boiled sweet potatoe


----------

